# oil cooler?



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get an oil cooler for a good price?
i saw one on a site and read how it saves the life of your oil and keeps your engine cooler. now i want one, does anyone already have one?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: oil cooler? (gio99kid)*

http://www.eurosportacc.com/eu...l.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I have one on each of my cars.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: oil cooler? (gehr)*

ohh cool, does anyone else know of any that might be a little cheaper?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: oil cooler? (gio99kid)*

Cheaper......your kidding right!?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Should'nt of bought a Volkswagen if you didnt want to pay quality parts.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

sorry i'm just trying to find deals.
I'm a broke college kid that has been putting money in the car to keep it running, but now that its running great i want to upgrade it to keep it running good.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (gio99kid)*

An oil cooler is a fine up-grade but not essential unless you're doing trackdays regularly, there are better things to spend your money on first, especially since it seems to be tight.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*

have any suggestions to what might make my car perform better and last longer or get better mpg?
i already have a k and n intake and a new muffler


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (gio99kid)*

I suggest Mobil 1 0W40 and Mann, Bosch, Hengst or Mahle filters every 5000 to 6000 miles change the fuel filter every 20,000 to 30,000 miles
I've had hundreds of thousands of trouble free reliable miles.


----------



## gio99kid (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: (gehr)*

i do that already but, i use mobil1 5w30 and ac delco filters. Also i have changed my fuel filter once, so i'll do that again. i keep the car pretty maintained.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (gio99kid)*

I really wouldn't use AC/delco.........


----------

